# 721 and only 1 cable



## whuffo (Oct 20, 2004)

I have a 501 in a location that is VERY difficult to fish a second cable to. Is there a way to put a 721 there that will run both tuners from one cable? Thanks.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

whuffo said:


> I have a 501 in a location that is VERY difficult to fish a second cable to. Is there a way to put a 721 there that will run both tuners from one cable? Thanks.


Look for DPP44 , DishProPlus, etc. DishPro splitter...


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

scooper said:


> Look for DPP44 , DishProPlus, etc. DishPro splitter...


Not a DP Splitter, it's a DP+ Seperator.

You would need a DP+44 w/ the DP+ Seperator or a DP+ Twin and the seperator(unfortunately, the DP+ Twin is not out yet).


----------



## mlsmith17 (Nov 27, 2002)

The DPP44 switch does not work with the 721. I was told by tech support it would. I spent the extra $200 for the switch and separator and then tried to set it up, no go. Then another tech support tells me it will not work because the 721 needs a software upgrade before it will recognixe the separator. So buyer beware. I could have used the DP34 that I got for $50. Now I spent over $200 plus $80 on the crappy Radio Shack wireless signal senders. Hopefully the software will come out that will allow me to use the DPP44 and just use one cable.


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

I have been running a 721 and a 921 on a dpp+44 and separators sense the separators were available. 
The last SW up date for the 721 made the separator work. I am using a superdish 105. I have Dish Pro LNBs.


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

mlsmith17 said:


> The DPP44 switch does not work with the 721. I was told by tech support it would. I spent the extra $200 for the switch and separator and then tried to set it up, no go. Then another tech support tells me it will not work because the 721 needs a software upgrade before it will recognixe the separator. So buyer beware. I could have used the DP34 that I got for $50. Now I spent over $200 plus $80 on the crappy Radio Shack wireless signal senders. Hopefully the software will come out that will allow me to use the DPP44 and just use one cable.


Tech Support is full of it. The 721 works fine with the DPP44. If you can't get the software downloaded, find a dealer and have them do it for you. The software for the DPP44 was downloaded to receivers months ago.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

mlsmith17 said:


> The DPP44 switch does not work with the 721. I was told by tech support it would. I spent the extra $200 for the switch and separator and then tried to set it up, no go. Then another tech support tells me it will not work because the 721 needs a software upgrade before it will recognixe the separator. So buyer beware. I could have used the DP34 that I got for $50. Now I spent over $200 plus $80 on the crappy Radio Shack wireless signal senders. Hopefully the software will come out that will allow me to use the DPP44 and just use one cable.


Hook the 721 straight to the dish500(or 119 if possible). If neccessary, hook it up outside. Once it gets the new software, tit will see the DP+44 and seperators.


----------



## Surveyor98 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey, guys. I'm interested in doing the same thing for my 721. Does the DPP44 take the place of the DP34? I haven't looked at a cable hookup diagram yet, but thought I'd ask the question first in case anyone can explane the connection.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes. It allows a 4th sat location, and will work with lagacy receiver directly. Also, with the DP+, you can run 1 wire to a DP+ compatible receiver with 2 tuners, 322/522/721/921. Keep in mind that it requires power insertion as well.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If your 721 does not have the software to support the DPP44 switch you can still use the DPP with the 721 and download the software, just plug the wire coming from your DPP44 switch without the seperator into Satellite Input 2 on your 721, wait and hour to an hour and a half and it should have taken the software update, once the software update is complete, reboot and hook up the seperator and plug in to both satellite inputs.


----------



## Surveyor98 (Dec 12, 2003)

If someone can point me to "Dish Network Installation 101 for Dummies" I'd appreciate it!  I'm looking specifically for the basics - not because I want to install a new system, but because I want to understand what each component in my system does from the Antenna all the way to the receivers. This way, I can make an educated decision as to what changes I can realistically make to my system (ie - add DPP44, additional 721, etc.)
Thanks!


----------

